# Rio Blanco



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Was able to fish the Blanco river, just above Wimberley on Monday afternoon. The river is flowing slow and the water is warm. There are pools holding water, and they have concentrations of good fish in them.

I was able to get in with my float tube and caught sunfish, bass, and catfish.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet report! Thanks.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry I did not see this earlier. Love to fish the stretch between Fisher Store Road and the Slime bridge. Use to hold some tremendous large mouth and smallies too. The deep holes were awesome. Haven't been back since the drought. That portion of the river goes dry quick with the exception of the deep pools. Glad you found some fish all is not lost then! Good! Thanks for the report. Did you go down from slime to 7A yet this year?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Golden said:


> Sorry I did not see this earlier. Love to fish the stretch between Fisher Store Road and the Slime bridge. Use to hold some tremendous large mouth and smallies too. The deep holes were awesome. Haven't been back since the drought. That portion of the river goes dry quick with the exception of the deep pools. Glad you found some fish all is not lost then! Good! Thanks for the report. Did you go down from slime to 7A yet this year?


This was my first time to fish this part of the river. What is it like below here?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

By the way . . . . . TPWD shocked up all the smallmouth bass they could and killed them out of this river. Then they stocked it with Guadalupe bass to try and get the gene pool re-established. Trying to undo their previous smallie stocking, which they did not realize would cross over with the Guads and mess things up.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Again I have been off and not watching the boards. My Fault.

Yes the stretch below the slime bridge is a great stretch of water. Has some wonderful holes to fish. Also some tuff water when low. You have to walk the limestone river bottom and don't fall ...as you well know. Can be an eight to ten hours trip so be ready for a long day with two difficult portages or more. One quick get out is available but if you pass it your going all the way. There are some awesome shallows where you can catch a bunch of real nice colorful small gills and fry of all kinds. Great aquarium stuff if you know what I mean. 2wt. stuff. Also my largest bass (10lbs +) small mouth (4.5lbs+), Guadalupe(2.5lbs. +), carp(25lbs+), and catfish (10lbs.+) all on a fly were all caught on that lower stretch but this was over fifteen years ago when my younger brother was guiding there and the locals only used shotguns and their dogs! Definitely go with another experienced yaker.


----------

